# Car wash followed by Autoglym shine?



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

So anyway my rently purchased TTS looks quite dirty now - I was going to take it for a wash! I'm too lazy to do it all myself!

Normal car wash (hand wash) should be fine right?

I was then going to use Autoglym and a micro fibre cloth to give it a bit of a shine.

Before I didn't really care too much about car care with my previous car... but I want to really look after this one.

Does above sound reasonable?

Thanks in advance,
Alex


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Two buckets both with car shampoo, 1 wool mitt and try and get some dirt off with a hose before using the mitt, ideally you need to wet the car. 1 bucket is used to rinse the dirt off the mitt then into bucket number two and back onto the car and keep doing this as it stops dirt and grit coming back onto the paint to cause scratches and swirls. If you're applying polish after the wash then something like autoglym SRP would be good as its easy to apply by hand and also fills scratches/swirls to. Follow up with extra gloss protection or wax is a must to keep the shine and lock in your hard work


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's the result!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks cool, stay away from the hand car washes!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

darylbenfield said:


> Looks cool, stay away from the hand car washes!


serious?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

alexp said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Looks cool, stay away from the hand car washes!
> ...


+1 I'd rather leave my car dirty than take it to any type of car wash. No one washes my car but me.
I know all my cleaning gear is tip top and looked after. If your paint work is damaged during the hand wash, grit in the cloth/mitt etc, you may not notice for a while, by then it's too late. I trust me more than so guys wash 20 cars an hour.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

RockKramer said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > darylbenfield said:
> ...


OK will take note of that!


----------

